# Mount Samsung Galaxy S3 in PTP Mode [solved]

## thunderfly81

i cant mound my s3 in ptp mode ... here the outputs of lsusb and dmesg when i plugin the usb cable

```
GentooX1 dev # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 13fe:5100 Kingston Technology Company Inc. Flash Drive

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 012: ID 04e8:6865 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9300 Phone [Galaxy S III] (PTP mode)

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 045e:0040 Microsoft Corp. Wheel Mouse Optical

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 046d:c316 Logitech, Inc. HID-Compliant Keyboard

GentooX1 dev # 

```

```

GentooX1 dev # dmesg

[22908.527187] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[22908.527489] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[22908.527492] usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 12

[22908.527493] usb 2-1.1: unregistering device

[22908.527495] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.0

[22908.527531] usb 2-1.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[22908.631347] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[22911.594939] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[22911.595247] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[22911.699124] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[22911.710105] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[22911.772020] usb 2-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 13 using ehci_hcd

[22911.783004] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[22911.857507] usb 2-1.1: default language 0x0409

[22911.857856] usb 2-1.1: udev 13, busnum 2, minor = 140

[22911.857859] usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=6865

[22911.857860] usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=4

[22911.857861] usb 2-1.1: Product: SAMSUNG_Android

[22911.857862] usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: SAMSUNG

[22911.857863] usb 2-1.1: SerialNumber: 4df113ec4cb55f2b

[22911.857942] usb 2-1.1: usb_probe_device

[22911.857945] usb 2-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[22911.858128] usb 2-1.1: adding 2-1.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

GentooX1 dev # 

```

but how to mount ? where to find ? ... its not listed in /dev

thanks

[code]Last edited by thunderfly81 on Wed Jan 23, 2013 10:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thunderfly81

no ideas ?

----------

## slackline

If its anything like the S2 then you might have a similar problem to the one I encountered.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Upon initially connecting the Galaxy S II to my computer via USB and selecting Connect storage USB I found that after mounting it under GNU/Linux only the internal storage was detected and mountable (~12G out of the total 16Gb as some is reserved for installing applications, around 2Gb, and a bit for system stuff). How was I to use my nice new, formatted (via the phone) 16Gb micro-SD card? 
> 
>  Thanks to a friend the solution was straight-forward. 
> ...

 

----------

## thunderfly81

thx for the reply ... but its ([*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device) already set in my kernel (3.7.3-gentoo) 

```
GentooX1 linux # grep "MULTI_LUN" .config

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

GentooX1 linux # 

```

i havent any ideas ... it was working with a 3.6 kernel ... maybe ive to downgrade

thy anywhere

----------

## slackline

Hmm, strange.

How did you setup your .config for the new kernel?  Did you copy it over and then use...

```

make silentoldconfig

```

This only then asks you questions about new features/changes in the configuration.

slack

----------

## thunderfly81

i copy the old config file from the older kernel and type "make menuconfig - make && make modules_install" ... after that i copy the new bzimage to /boot/grub/kernel-3.x.x and boot it from there

normal it worked without any problems ...

ill try to root my phone for USB MASS STORAGE function ... maybe it works then

thx for your answersLast edited by thunderfly81 on Wed Jan 23, 2013 5:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slackline

Good luck with the rooting, I used the excellent tools from Chainfire to root my S3 (well worth bunging him a few quid for his apps, once you're rooted MobileOdin is a good option).  See this thread on XDA

Consider using the 'make silentoldconfig' option when updating kernels, I used to use the method you describe, but found it a ballache trying to ensure I'd checked that everything I wanted was there.  silentoldconfig seems to do this automagically, and at the same time you find out what the new features are.  Usually there are only new features that actually require you to give some input when bumping 3.X, rarely between 3.3.X (i.e. minor versions).

----------

## thunderfly81

thx ... ill take a look at chainfire

now i know what my problem causes ... the new udev needs to 

"Please re-emerge all packages on your system which install

 * rules and helpers in /usr/lib/udev. They should now be in

 * /lib/udev"

so after doing 

```
emerge -av1 $(qfile -q -S -C /usr/lib/udev
```

 my phone will connect with the pc in PTP mode =)

thy again for the answers

greetz

----------

